# Lint free gloves?



## bgray (Sep 15, 2007)

Can someone recommend a source for lint free gloves?

I just finished up a black ebonite pen, and dang, does it show EVERY little piece of lint, as well as fingerprints.

It took me a real long time to get acceptable photos.

If not lint free gloves, maybe suggestions for dealing with this issue?

Thanks.


----------



## LostintheWoods (Sep 15, 2007)

Check with a coin dealer. If they don't have them for sale, I'm betting they can tell you where to get them. Good luck~~~


----------



## rixstix (Sep 16, 2007)

Picture framers should have them and they get them in small quantities as 'gimmees' from the specialty glass manufacturers.  Just remember that each time you put them on, oil from your hands will be absorbed unless you use latex, rubber, etc gloves under the lint free gloves.

Scotchbrite microfiber cloths and swiffers work well as dust magnets


----------



## Rudy Vey (Sep 16, 2007)

What about rubber or latex gloves?? I buy a box of 100 for less than $10 at Sam's club and use them when I paint tubes, inside of blanks and for all my gluing (PU will stain your fingers nice dark).


----------



## bgray (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Rudy Vey_
> <br />What about rubber or latex gloves?? I buy a box of 100 for less than $10 at Sam's club and use them when I paint tubes, inside of blanks and for all my gluing (PU will stain your fingers nice dark).



I think that most latex gloves have a powder coating.

I use them when applying epoxy, and I'm pretty sure they would leave the powder issues.  But I'll give it a try.  Thanks.


----------



## skiprat (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bgray43050_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Isn't the talc powder on the inside? Even if there is some on the outside, just put them on and then wash your hands (gloves on )[]

If you have just polished an acrylic, espescially black, it will attract every bit of dust in the neighbourhood[}][]


----------



## les-smith (Sep 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bgray43050_
> <br />If not lint free gloves, maybe suggestions for dealing with this issue?
> 
> Thanks.



How about canned air?  That might help.


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 16, 2007)

A used fabric softener sheet works great.  Do not use a new sheet as it will coat the barrel with fabric softener.


----------



## Jamie (Sep 16, 2007)

Music store, band gloves, cotton and cheap.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 16, 2007)

Go to a place that still processes real film.  Most of the people were lint free gloves for that.  Ask where they get them.


----------



## gerryr (Sep 16, 2007)

Even better are these, lint-free and anti-static.  It doesn't say how much they cost, but I plan to call them tomorrow.

http://www.polygenex.com/static.htm


----------



## wpenm (Sep 16, 2007)

Do a google search for lint free gloves. There are several companies that carry them and they are cheap.


----------



## bgray (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks everybody....I think I have the info that I need.


----------

